# network mess: empty /etc/resolv.conf after boot

## lo-jay

so, after a big update ( the box was broken hardware-wise for some time )

network is gone:

ifconfig gives eth2 & lo, that's correct so far.

can ping localhost, can't 192.168.1.1

can't ping other box behind my router or net...

prob seems to be that  my /etc/resolv.conf gets overwritten by dhcpcd(?)

after every boot up - will say it's empty than!

like:

```
domain homenetwork

```

am running dhcp-3.1.2_p1

sorry, am rather a network dummy   :Embarassed:  - how do i go on???

cheers

----------

## mole

 *lo-jay wrote:*   

> so, after a big update ( the box was broken hardware-wise for some time )
> 
> network is gone:
> 
> ifconfig gives eth2 & lo, that's correct so far.
> ...

 

Do you have the "nodns" option set in /etc/conf.d/net for any interfaces using dhcp? If not, /etc/resolv.conf will be overwritten on boot

That won't solve pinging IP addresses, tho. - that might be a routing issue ...?

Could you post your /etc/conf.d/net and the output of "route"

----------

## lo-jay

was sooooo annoyed that i assigned a static ip, pretty sure it's some dhcp bug...

yes, i got did have "nodns" in /etc/conf.d/net!

thanks again!

----------

